# New Labs



## thatbrian (Dec 11, 2009)

I've been on 1 grain of NatureThyroid after having 1/2 of my thyroid removed. Here are my latest labs:

TSH, 3rd gen: 1.14 (.4 *4.5)

T4, Free: 1.1 (.8 * 1.8)

My temp is still low: 96.5 * 97.5, and I'm exhausted, but I also have low Testosterone (very low).

Should I up it a 1/2 grain or stay here?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

thatbrian said:


> I've been on 1 grain of NatureThyroid after having 1/2 of my thyroid removed. Here are my latest labs:
> 
> TSH, 3rd gen: 1.14 (.4 *4.5)
> 
> ...


What did your doctor tell you to do? And how long have you been on the 1 grain tablet?

Has your doctor suggested a hormone supplement to help you bring the testosterone level up?


----------



## thatbrian (Dec 11, 2009)

Andros,

I don't trust doctors (fully), so I wanted see what some people have to say. Doctors, for the most part, treat labs, not people. If you fall within "normal" range, then they wont treat you. I want to be at an optimal level.

I've been on 1 grain for 1 month.

Yes, the Dr did Rx testosterone, but it looks like the insurance is denying so far.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

thatbrian said:


> Andros,
> 
> I don't trust doctors (fully), so I wanted see what some people have to say. Doctors, for the most part, treat labs, not people. If you fall within "normal" range, then they wont treat you. I want to be at an optimal level.
> 
> ...


Okay; I am with you on the doctor trust issues. Here is my input. One month is too soon to titrate upward. 8 weeks is more reasonable to get labs and see what is what.

Why? Because it takes 8 weeks for the T4 in your med to build up in your system. Your one grain has 38 mcgs.of T4 and 9 mcgs.of T3. T3 is fast acting as you know. About 72 hours for it to build up and of course, if you are active, it's depletion half*life is faster.

There is no question but what you will probably require much more. I finally stabilized (euthyroid) on 3 3/4 grains of Armour. That is because I exercise a "lot!" Am very active otherwise as well.

If you titrate too fast, your body will complain. That has been my personal experience.


----------



## thatbrian (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks Andros,

Helpful info as usual.

I've been taking the tab each morning. It is scored, so I can cut it in half. Should I split the dose?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

thatbrian said:


> Thanks Andros,
> 
> Helpful info as usual.
> 
> I've been taking the tab each morning. It is scored, so I can cut it in half. Should I split the dose?


There is no advantage to splitting the dose. And the big disadvantage is that most folks forget to take the second dose or in a timely fashion.

Stay the course. Be consistant. It will be to your advantage. I promise you that. My Immunologist and I had a discussion about consistancy the other day. It is "key" w/thyroid meds (and a lot of other meds too.)

How much is the Testosterone supplement? Could you pay out of pocket? I tell you, these insurance companies are running the country and I can't say I like that.

We never had insurance. Self*pay all the way and it worked fine. 
Got what we wanted when we wanted it and how we wanted it.


----------



## thatbrian (Dec 11, 2009)

The cost is $240 per mo, but my Lyme Dr, who is also treats people with thyroid hormone issues, can get me something from the compounding pharmacy for much less.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

thatbrian said:


> The cost is $240 per mo, but my Lyme Dr, who is also treats people with thyroid hormone issues, can get me something from the compounding pharmacy for much less.


Holy cats!! I have fainted! I need a fainting smilie!!!


----------

